# Elder Dempster Cadets



## SparkedOut (Sep 24, 2009)

Someone might be interested in this photo. Three deck cadets aboard the Fian somewhere in West Africa circa 1971. If memory serves me correctly, they are John (I think it was John) Innes, Paul Bocock, and Bob Ellsmoor. 

Amazing how I can still remember their names, but not what I did yesterday!

Jon


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Picture of the Fourah Bay crowd circa 1962 I think, but willing to be corrected.

Derek


----------



## purserjuk (Jul 23, 2005)

I think photo was taken when ship lay at the buoys in Takoradi, Ghana. Either Apapa or Accra alongside the passenger terminal.
John Powell


----------



## SparkedOut (Sep 24, 2009)

purserjuk said:


> I think photo was taken when ship lay at the buoys in Takoradi, Ghana. Either Apapa or Accra alongside the passenger terminal.
> John Powell


It is probably Takoradi then as I never went to Apapa or Accra. 
I thought it might be Luanda or Lobito though. 
Had some great times as a midi on two trips to West Africa, but then the s*ds sent me on a Blue Flue ! 
That put me right off and I ended up re-incarnating myself as a sparkie! 

Does anyone remember bosun Chris Caine? 
I heard some years later that he died at sea. 
I have a photo of him hanging off a lamppost on one of our runs ashore.

Jon Brooks


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

There are quite a few of us left out there! It would be interesting to know the percentage of ex E.D. Deck Cadets / Apprentices that went on to get Masters. For some reason I have a feeling that the percentage would be quite high compared to other companies.


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Photo beginning of thread looked like Takoradi to me with "Apapa" in the background.
Joined Elders in '67 as one of the last cadets before "merger".
Have never been able to escape West Coast since.
Joined Shell --- Curacao then Lagos/Port Harcourt
Joined Caleb Brett --- Middle East then Lagos
Joined International Distillers; Lagos then escaped to Malawi --- then back to Lagos with Guinness.
Still in Lagos as Marine Advisor to ExxonMobil.
Have now been living here for nearly thirty years. A few others from Elders still here also.
Apapa berths unchanged (have still never been maintained) although shed/cranes/railway gone and getting thirty thousand ton bulkers alongside nowadays.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Hugh Monckton,Neil Kinsey,Bob Norton I`ve got a photo of you lot


----------

